# Uhhh has this happened with your male hedgie's um..genitals?



## heather (Sep 16, 2008)

Long story short I was holding Snuffles on my lap when he kinda stretched out his body and kinda pumped his body a few times, kinda like he had hiccups. Then he tucked his head under himself and I thought he was just grooming himself which seemed odd considering he stinks most of the time. I thought he was licking his foot so I was curious to see if it was stuck or something so I kinda tilted him over and realized that he had an erection. For reals. 

Is this normal or do I have a horndog hedgie? Do I smell like a female hedgie in heat? Is this an age/hormone related thing (he's approx 4 mos). And is it dangerous for him for this to happen?

Hehe on a side note I kinda freaked out when I realized what happened because I kind of accidentally TOUCHED it (ewwwwwwwwwwww still freaking out) and my boyfriend was laughing his ass off at me and says "I guess he REALLY likes you!". Thanks, hon. 

Once again...EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heather (Sep 16, 2008)

IDK why the double post. Moderator or Bryan could you fix please? Thanks!


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

There is a similar post on the old form http://hedgehogcentral.com/oldforum/index.php?showtopic=4834&hl=


----------



## heather (Sep 16, 2008)

oh my lord I guess its normal. I just really really REALLY don't wanna touch it again. That was just weird and scarring beyond belief. 

Oh and after I rolled him over and freaked out, he rolled back and peed on me. What a nice guy, eh?


----------



## dormouse04 (Sep 1, 2008)

It's very normal. Lot's of animals masturbate.
Female hedgehogs go in heat when a male is around so it wouldn't be your scent.
It may die down when he gets older, but I am not sure; I've never had a male hedgehog.
It is in no way dangerous. He is comfortable enough to do that, it must mean you are treating him well!


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

100% normal. Just wait until they do it every day.. Or wait until you take them out and they are going at it and you didnt notice! I have four boys. I have experienced this with ALL of them.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Many boys become more private about it as they age. Some do it all the time regardless how old they are.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Like everyone else has said: 100% normal male hedgehog behavior. 

Some boys will become more discreet, as the age, others like my like boy Zeek are totally exhibitionists and think it's a grand old time to get their jollies while sitting in your lap!

:lol: boys...


----------



## heather (Sep 16, 2008)

<sigh> I shoulda gotten the girl.

KIDDING. I love the Snuffster. And quite honestly I think my boyfriend is jealous of his flexibility.


----------



## heather (Sep 16, 2008)

For real? What is my major malfunction that I keep double posting?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm not sure about this forum but on some, if you go click back after you have posted, it will double post.


----------



## jayberrylee (Nov 14, 2008)

its perfectly normal my hedgie Fabio does it too. When i first saw him doing it i freaked out too. It was really gross! :lol:


----------



## fivekilometer22 (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm so amused right now hahahah. Ya Archi does that too. And it kinda just makes me laugh. Ah well. :lol:


----------



## Amelia (Nov 27, 2008)

i have a young boy hedgie and he has just started to "experiment" with himself. i think its hilarious. if i can catch him doing the scrunch his butt walk that he does when trying to masturbate i will make a video of it cause its quite entertaining.


----------



## Grouchyhog (Jan 21, 2009)

I have 2 female hamsters that go in heat if you let them smell each other :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

> I have 2 female hamsters that go in heat if you let them smell each other


What kind of hamster are they? If they are Syrian, they should not be allowed in contact. Hamsters go into heat about every 4 days regardless of any other hammies being around.


----------



## ErizoPablo (Mar 26, 2017)

My hedgehog has had an erection for days, os that normal? I had never sin him excited nor have an erection before and now he's had a full on erection for like a week. Should I be worried? Does he need to mate? Lol


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

Please check the date of the thread before posting! If you have your own questions please create your own thread.


----------

